# Going to CigarFest 10



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

The CigarFest 10 auction is finished. I got my ticket and my shirt. :bounce: 

Who is going?


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

was going to but the auction price got over what i wanted to pay. Maybe i can get lucky and someone tries to sell one of their ticket later on...wishful thinking


----------



## AirplaneSpin (Apr 7, 2008)

I won two tickets via the auction.

Have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

AirplaneSpin said:


> I won two tickets via the auction.
> 
> Have no idea what to expect.


Last year was my first time attending CigarFest. I had such a good time that 6 of my friends are coming with me this year.


----------



## ashton13 (Jan 19, 2008)

We will be there again. What a blast we had last year. See you all there.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Down to 55 days and counting


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I will be there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Stogie said:


> I will be there. Looking forward to it.


Hey Daniel
Hopefully we can enjoy a cigar together at CigarFest. I would enjoy meeting you. I should bring my LIVE cigar box and have you sign it :biggrin: Last year I got to meet George, what a treat.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll be there again with about 15 of my S/BOTL from the West Point / Newburgh, NY cigar crew. This will be our 4th year in a row and we make a whole weekend of it. We arrive around noon on Friday and check in to our villas (right across the street from the event) and BBQ until Suday morning with about 50 friends from all over the U.S....... :bump2:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I'm going with a buddy. It's his wedding gift from me.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

ekengland07 said:


> I'm going with a buddy. It's his wedding gift from me.


Major SWEET.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

49 days and counting....... :bounce:


----------



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

Im coming up from MD with a buddy, our first year....looking forward to it!


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

zrhoad66 said:


> Im coming up from MD with a buddy, our first year....looking forward to it!


ENJOY:laugh:


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

I'll be there with 2 other buddies from Allentown:tu


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

37 days and counting, yeah baby....... :bounce:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

32 days and we'll be herfin'........ :bounce:


----------



## fbj36 (Jan 18, 2010)

Need a little help...couple more boyz want to go to Cigarfest and are in need of tickets. Anyone know of any available ones for sale????

Thanks,

Bubba in Binghamton


----------



## Face of Oblivion (Feb 23, 2010)

fbj36 said:


> Need a little help...couple more boyz want to go to Cigarfest and are in need of tickets. Anyone know of any available ones for sale????
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bubba in Binghamton


None for sale, but there is a CigarNut ticket available to trade for a GA or VIH


----------



## fbj36 (Jan 18, 2010)

Face of Oblivion said:


> None for sale, but there is a CigarNut ticket available to trade for a GA or VIH


Thanks anyways FOB,

This was one of those trying to " help out a friend of a friend" deals. I passed the buck back to the "friend"...


----------



## Face of Oblivion (Feb 23, 2010)

fbj36 said:


> Thanks anyways FOB,
> 
> This was one of those trying to " help out a friend of a friend" deals. I passed the buck back to the "friend"...


Haha no problem wish I could be of more assistance. You can only do so much for those "friends"


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

4 weeks and we'll be herfin'....... :bump:


----------



## Face of Oblivion (Feb 23, 2010)

Got my CigarNut ticket in the mail today. With so much going on I had forgotten how close it was...


----------



## AirplaneSpin (Apr 7, 2008)

I got my 2 Cigar Nut tickets and the 2010 Shirt in the mail. 

They look spiffy and got me excited.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Mine arrived today! See you BOTL there.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Got my ticket and my shirt in the mail yesterday. I'm getting excited! :rotfl:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

3 weeks from today and we'll be heading up to Split Rock Resort to herf, wooooo hooooo....... :whoo:


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Down to 2 weeks. waiting is so hard sometimes. :cowboyic9:


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

One Week. :bowdown:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Next week this time we'll be smokin'....... :smoke2:


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Stogieman said:


> Next week this time we'll be smokin'....... :smoke2:


You are a sweet talker


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Chubno said:


> You are a sweet talker


You know that's what my wife Beth says as well......... :first:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Not looking good for me being able to make this. I am on a big project at work and I can not take any days off.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Hopefully things change for you Daniel as you know this is a major party. Headin' out in roughly 3 hours to Split Rock, see you all there. You can find me working in the Reyes Family Cigar booth, stop on by and say hi...... :usa:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I leave for PA in about an hour... see ya there!


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

I have to wait until after work (4:30), ohh but i'll be there!


----------



## Face of Oblivion (Feb 23, 2010)

I won't be leaving till tomorrow morning, but it's only a four hour drive so I'll be there in plenty of time. Can't wait!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Just arrived at the hotel! Woot!


----------



## AirplaneSpin (Apr 7, 2008)

The Rocky Patel party last night was awesome, and Rocky was a great guy to talk to... Can't wait to see what today has in store!


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Here are a few pictures from last weekend, I'll add more later on:



Eddie Ortega and Abe Flores



Jose Ortega along with Jaime and Jose Pepin Garcia



After BBQ with the Garcia Family, John Gonzales, Jose Ortega and Isy (uptown_isy)

I have a bunch more that I'll post later on when I get some time....... :bump2:


----------

